# Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?



## LOLUNDLOL (29. September 2013)

*Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mir ein PC zusammenbauen habe mir aber gedacht: "Ach guckste auch was es im Inet so gibt"
Habe ein bisschen gegoogelt und das gefunden:
Gamer PC Intel I5 4670 K @4x4.500 Mhz Geforce GTX 770 Jetstream Wasserkühlung OC
Mit ´ner GTX 770 und einem i5 4760K Prozessor.

Nun ich hate noch nie ein Wasser gekühlten Pc und mein Vater auch nicht.
Daher bin ich mir noch recht unsicher.
Habt ihr positive bzw. negativen Erfahrungen mit der Wasserkühlung ?

Was haltet ihr vom Pc buw. der Seite ?

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



> Habt ihr positive bzw. negativen Erfahrungen mit der Wasserkühlung ?


Habe seit fast Zehn Jahren nur mehr PC's mit WaKü, ich kann dir beim besten willen nur positive Dinge berichten.
Eine vernünftige WaKü senkt nicht nur die Temperaturen, sondern reduziert auch die Geräuschkulisse deutlich, und man kann mehr übertakten als nur mit Luft.
WaKü's sind auch sehr Wartungsarm, man muss ihnen nicht viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit witmen als zb den Lüftern im Gehäuse, man muss höchstens ein bis maximal Zweimal im Jahr das Wasser ein wenig nachfüllen (wegen Verdunstung), je nachdem wie viel der PC genutzt wird.


----------



## jamie (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*

Guck dir mal den Link an, den er gepostet hat. Das ist nur 'ne Kompakt-WaKü.
Die Teile lohnen nicht, da sie für den hohen Preis nicht genug Mehrwert bieten. Fertig-PCs an sich sind auch net so der P/l-Kracher. Lass die lieber hier 'ne vernünftige Zusammenstellung machen.


----------



## locojens (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*

Mir kommt keine Wasserkühlung in den PC, da ich dann alleine wenn ich eine andere Grafikkarte einbauen möchte einen neuen Wasserkühler für die neue bräuchte. Auch sonst wird mir das mit einer Wasserkühlung alles zu Umständlich.  ... Eben mal schnell eine Komponente austauschen ... Pustekuchen, da man erstmal die Wakü zerlegen muß.

PS: Wasserkühlung hatte ich schonmal im Rechner, einmal ein Teil umgebaut, diverse Schläuche ändern müssen. Was am Ende bedeutete Wasser raus, Kühlung zerlegen, neu befüllen und entlüften. Nein Danke.

Narürlich sollte ich erwähnen das ich gerne und oft etwas am Rechner ändere. Zu Kompaktkühlungen wurde ja schon das wichtigste erwähnt, zu wenig Leistung für den hohen Preis.


----------



## Joselman (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



locojens schrieb:


> Mir kommt keine Wasserkühlung in den PC, da ich dann alleine wenn ich eine andere Grafikkarte einbauen möchte einen neuen Wasserkühler für die neue bräuchte. Auch sonst wird mir das mit einer Wasserkühlung alles zu Umständlich.  ... Eben mal schnell eine Komponente austauschen ... Pustekuchen, da man erstmal die Wakü zerlegen muß.


 
Kommt immer drauf an was man austauschen will. Festplatten, Laufwerke usw. sind kein Problem solange man diese nicht auch mit Wasser kühlt. Bei CPU only z.b. hätte man eigentlich gar keine Einschränkungen und bei den Kompakt Wakü sowieso nicht!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



> Guck dir mal den Link an, den er gepostet hat. Das ist nur 'ne Kompakt-WaKü.


Oh Sorry, dachte hier wird von einer richtigen WaKü geredet, mein Fehler.


----------



## Combi (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*

ich habe hier 3 high end pc´s stehn,alle mit komplett wakü.alle mit nem mora 2 pro und mora3 radi.
ich will nix mehr mit luftkühlung.alleine aussagen wie...78-85 grad auf der gpu liegen noch im bereich...wtf?
ich flippe ja schon fast aus,wenn die gpu mal 48 grad erreicht....
es ist schön leise,kühlungspower ohne ende,wenn der sommer kommt und alle schreiben,dass ihr pc übehitzt,lächle ich nur,alles unter 50 grad max temperatur.....

es hat etliche vorteile,die komponenten leben länger,leiser,kein staub,der kühlleistung verringert....einfach super...
und da ich jedes jahr mindestens 1000-1500 eus in die umbauten der pc´s reinstecke,isses auch egal,ob ich die wakü neu machen muss.
ändere dann eh immer wieder alles um,ich bastel halt gerne.

der pc in deiner frage ist ansich gut,aber bitte nenne das ding nicht wakü.....
das ist eine popelige flüssigkeits-kompaktkühlung,keine wakü....
die sind im gegensatz zu einer wakü laut und haben auch nicht deren kühlleistung...
und bis auf eine serie eines herstellers sind die auch nicht erweiterbar...
der pc ist gut,ob du günstiger davon kommst,wenn hier einer zusammengestellt wird,musste schaun.
die leute hier haben ahnung...


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*

Genug Gründe wurden schon geschrieben deswegen sag ich nur noch.:einmal eine Richtige WaKü im Sys. und du wirst die nie wieder missen wollen !


----------



## DarkmanGER (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*

Ich benutze auch schon seit über 10 Jahren eine Wasserkühlung und ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen. 
Besonders in der heutigen Zeit, da die Komponenten immer mehr Wärme abgeben......siehe z.B. AMD´s 220W CPU oder die super High End Grafikkarten.
Nur mit einer WaKü kann man die Abwärme unter Kontrolle bekommen ohne das man gleich einen Gehörschutz anziehen muss. ( Der Radiator muss dann auch die entsprechende Größe haben....also kein Single Radi )
Aber......der größte Nachteil ist wirklich, dass wenn man viel umbaut und dauernd die Hardware ändert, die Kosten doch sehr hoch sind und natürlich auch der Aufwand.
Die CPU Kühler kann meistens immer weiter nutzen, weil es von den Herstellern Aufrüstmöglichkeiten gibt.
Anders sieht es bei den Grafikkartenkühlern aus: Weil meistens immer die Platine verändert aufgebaut ist, müssen die Kühler sich daran anpassen.
Also....WaKü sind nur was für Leute, die Spaß an der Technik haben, für die Ruhe sehr wichtig ist ( bei guter Kühlung ) und das nötige Kleingeld haben.
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit den fertigen WaKü´s....die sind nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Da ist das Geld besser in einer guten LuKü angelegt.



MfG

Darkman


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*

Mal ernsthaft Jungs, der kommt mit einem Fertig PC daher und ihr empfehlt ihm eine Wasserkühlung.
Jemand der einen OEM-PC für "gut" hält, hat wahrscheinlich nicht mal Ahnung wie man einen Rechner zusammenstellt, geschweige den Montiert.

@TE: Wenn du einen neuen PC möchtest, kauf nicht den Mist den du verlinkt hast. Das bekommst du Günstiger. Hier kannst du dir einen Zusammenstellen lassen: Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung


Ach, euer Aussage, einmal WaKü, nie wieder missen, kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe meine WaKü wieder verkauft, war mir zu Nervig bei meinem Ständigen Aufrüsten bzw ändern der Komponenten immer die WaKü demontieren zu müssen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



> Ach, euer Aussage, einmal WaKü, nie wieder missen, kann ich nicht  unterschreiben. Ich habe meine WaKü wieder verkauft, war mir zu Nervig  bei meinem Ständigen Aufrüsten bzw ändern der Komponenten immer die WaKü  demontieren zu müssen.


Tjo, jedem das seine, hab kein Problem damit das du dir eine laute Luftkühlung anschaffst, ich muss ja nicht neben einem Flugzeugtriebwerk spielen


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



DarkmanGER schrieb:


> Besonders in der heutigen Zeit, da die Komponenten immer mehr Wärme abgeben......siehe z.B. AMD´s 220W CPU oder die super High End Grafikkarten.
> Nur mit einer WaKü kann man die Abwärme unter Kontrolle bekommen ohne das man gleich einen Gehörschutz anziehen muss. ( Der Radiator muss dann auch die entsprechende Größe haben....also kein Single Radi )


 
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht  Nix gegen Waküs aber man bekommt das ganze auch heute und in Zukunft bequem und leise mit Luft gekühlt. Der genannte AMD-Prozessor ist da allerdings ein denkbar schlechtes Beispiel, das gebe ich zu


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5695316 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjo, jedem das seine, hab kein Problem damit das du dir eine laute Luftkühlung anschaffst, ich muss ja nicht neben einem Flugzeugtriebwerk spielen


 
Schwachsinn. Wo ist denn bitte ein Luftkühlung laut? Hast du deine Radis im Nebenraum stehen, oder was?
Meine Lüfter drehen nicht schneller als die auf deinen Radis und verursachen bei nichten mehr Krach als deine WaKü.


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5695316 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjo, jedem das seine, hab kein Problem damit das du dir eine laute Luftkühlung anschaffst, ich muss ja nicht neben einem Flugzeugtriebwerk spielen



Wenn sich Deine Luftkühlungen bislang immer wie Flugzeugtriebwerke angehört haben, hast Du vermutlich was falsch gemacht.


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn sich Deine Luftkühlungen bislang immer wie Flugzeugtriebwerke angehört haben, hast Du vermutlich was falsch gemacht.


 
Boxed Kühler sind halt Flugzeugtriebwerke.


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*

@ Leandros das war meine meinung und mir würde nie wieder ein system ohne waKü ins haus kommen.
Das würd schon seine Gründe haben warum dich für ein Silent Sys endschieden hast.

Mein System läuft nebenbei WaKü Passiv ( no Oced )


----------



## locojens (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



Leandros schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Ach, euer Aussage, einmal WaKü, nie wieder missen, kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe meine WaKü wieder verkauft, war mir zu Nervig bei meinem Ständigen Aufrüsten bzw ändern der Komponenten immer die WaKü demontieren zu müssen.



Hast du meinen Post überhaupt gelesen ?  Denn ich sage nichts anderes.


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



locojens schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Post überhaupt gelesen ?  Denn ich sage nichts anderes.


 
Ja? Und? Was soll mir das jetzt sagen? Das ich nicht die selbe Meinung haben darf?


----------



## locojens (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ja? Und? Was soll mir das jetzt sagen? Das ich nicht die selbe Meinung haben darf?



Nein so war es nicht gemeint! Sorry wenn du dich auf den Schlips getreten fühlst. Bin heute leider schnippisch wie ne alte Jungfer!


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*



locojens schrieb:


> Nein so war es nicht gemeint! Sorry wenn du dich auf den Schlips getreten fühlst. Bin heute leider schnippisch wie ne alte Jungfer!


 
Du schnippsche jungfer, du. 
Ne, scherz. Alles tutti, war nur etwas irritiert, was mir die Antwort sagen sollte.


----------



## Uter (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Ja oder nein ? Seriös ?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

